# McIntosh County



## Cutbait Robin (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey y'all...

For what it's worth for you who hunt the coast, the live oaks are dropping acorns here. They have been dropping earlier, small, imature, and still in the cap. We had a heavy bloom this spring, but perhaps not enough rain for them to fill out properly.

What's keeping me awake nights falling on the tin roof are about mature, but only about half the size I'm accustomed to seeing each fall. They are filled out, and the jays, woodpeckers and tree rats are hitting them.

This is in the Shellman Bluff area. I have NO idea about Sapelo, Blackbeard, etc....

Robin


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 8, 2007)

~~Bump~~

Acorns are falling much heavier now, and these are much more filled out.

The cotten-picking coons are climbing the trees over the tin roof each night to get at 'em, and it sounds like a hail storm for hours.

Robin


----------



## TENPOINT (Oct 9, 2007)

Robin the mosquitoes bad at your place? I  hunt off 251 our swamps are full of water and the ridges have mosquitoes the size of B-52's. Thermocells are not keeping them back. 
Maybe a little cold will help. 
Not finding any White Oaks dropping? Maybe too dry in the spring.
Good luck.


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Tenpoint~

Skeeters are horrible. Lots of water in the woods, all over the county.

But the acorns are falling everywhere, looking much better than when I started this thread.

Robin


----------



## TENPOINT (Oct 11, 2007)

Heading up in an hour. Should be in a stand by 3:30. Looks like the temperture is dropping.
Good Luck


----------



## salado (Oct 12, 2007)

it sure needs to dry out after last couple of weeks.
my land is a swamp in woodbine, and thats making those mosquitoes as big as you were talking about. .


----------



## LoveMyRifle (Oct 16, 2007)

Man I HATE hunting when the mosquitos are really bad!


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 18, 2007)

*Me too...*

I hate trying to hunt when the skeeters are bad, but I've got a scrape-line and a big track scoped out, and a stand overlooking 'em.

Skeeters are real bad, not much in sand gnats yet, but the weather will have to cool a lil' bit before the hordes arrive.

A bunch of boys went to Blackbeard Island for the bow hunt, susposed to meet them Sunday, will try to learn how the hunt went, hunter success ratio, etc., and post.

Robin


----------



## akmrue (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, I just bought a house here off of Smith rd. Do you guys hunt the Altamaha WMA any? I am looking for new places to hunt. I have only hunted the WMA.


----------

